# Lord RTA from DB Mods in Italy



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Got mine today! Early days but the flavour is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Did a quick build and luckily I had @Mauritz55 on Messenger to help with the taking it apart and the wicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mauritz55 (21/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Did a quick build and luckily I had @Mauritz55 on Messenger to help with the taking it apart and the wicking.
> View attachment 201975
> View attachment 201976
> View attachment 201977
> ...


Just look at that Lord on that mod!!absolutely stellar!!
Just my pleasure Uncle Rob!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Looks good Rob!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (21/7/20)

Uncle Rob,I see that the numbers are low,it’s amazing as my atty is 9 months old!
It’s a shame everyone can’t experience this RTA!!this is batch one and only batch one!none will be made after this batch!!
Imo this is one of the best RTA’s I’ve come across!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/7/20)

Very strong UD Bellus vibes going on there. Aesthetics look great though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/20)

HPBotha said:


> Very strong UD Bellus vibes going on there. Aesthetics look great though!



@HPBotha the flavour is really good (one of the best) but it's a really convoluted and intricate tank... but it's worth the extra hassle because of the flavour. The tank capacity needs to be bigger so I have a 6ml Ultem tank on its way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/20)

The extension tank arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

